#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Το knx στο σύννεφο...

## KNX Training

Καθημερινά ακούμε όλο και περισσότερο όρους όπως: *cloud computing, internet of things, internet of everything* κ.τ.λ. Φαίνεται πως οδεύουμε ολοταχώς προς ένα κόσμο ολοένα πιο διασυνδεδεμένο όπου θα έχουμε διασυνδέσεις όπως: *human-2-human, human-2-machine, machine-2-machine, machine-2-process, process-2-process* κ.τ.λ και όλα αυτά πάνω στο σύννεφο, πάνω στο internet, εξού και ορολογίες όπως internet of things κ.τ.λ.

Για να διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο κάντε κλικ εδώ: http://www.knxtraining.gr/quantum-blog.html

----------

